# Pay Rates in the Real World?



## BubbaDaPanda (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm looking to go to college for a EE major with a minor in technical theater nut I'm trying to look into like...the salaries of theater technicians.
It's mildly discouraging to see. 
i dunno what I'm trying ask really so i guess im kinda hinting at the question "what jobs in this business pay well" kinda deal.

and i know i shouldn't base my Career choice on salary but its just a scary thought to have to be financially struggling or something.
i don't know, I'm probably overlooking it.


----------



## museav (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: i dont know if this fits here or not?*

Admittedly, theatre tech is not one of the areas you usually get into for the money. Then again, I worked for a large Engineering firm and we used to drive by big, expensive homes and joke that you could be sure it was not an Engineer living there. The fact is that in both disciplines there are some at the top making very good money, some at the bottom (entry level) scraping by and many more somewhere in the middle. Some of those at the bottom and middle move up, others never do. It is often the individual and not just the title or position that matter in the value represented.

I know several people who were Engineering majors with theatre tech minors and most of them followed the engineering path after college, some in theatre related industries (audio/AV/lighting contractors or manufacturers, acoustical consultants, production companies, etc.).

And it is not all about money. I took a substantial pay cut when I left my last employer to go out on my own and I am much happier now. It is hard to put a value on enjoying your work but there certainly is a value to it.


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2009)

Your not going to get rich doing tech theatre. If you want to work at a theatre you will make enough money to get by in your area. When you are first starting off, you will scrape by. If you want to do the NYC or Chicago thing, your going to be living in a small apartment with more people then there are bedrooms. Work does come and go if you are freelancing, so a backup is always a good thing to have. If you are on a salaried contract, you won't get paid as well as if you were hourly but you will at least have a consistent check. Benefits can be spotty depending on where you are looking (but who knows... that issue could be gone before you hit the real world). 

If you want to use your engineering degree those jobs are out there. Every lighting company and audio company wants a EE on staff. However, there are only so many of those jobs out there as well. You might have to wait on it to open up. 

If you want a look at salaries, get on Artsearch or Backstagejobs.com, both have postings and most of those postings have salary info. Be aware though, some of the jobs might not pay much but they include housing. Some are just flat fees.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 10, 2009)

I was in the same position as the OP when I was finishing up college. I wanted to stay in the tech theater/AV industry, but the jobs and the money just weren't there. Instead I went to work in power engineering and started at +50K. I keep my tech aspirations as hobby/volunteer right now. I'm always on the lookout for a AV company that's looking for an EE, but I'm pretty comfortable doing the power thing. I mean sure theater tech is cool and all, but power engineering is paying pretty well, even with the economy in the shape it's in.


----------



## len (Nov 10, 2009)

I pick up a very occassional call at a local theater. They pay $20 an hour with a 4 hour minimum. I only take the calls if I'm not doing anything, and because the venue is 10 minutes from home. 

At the other end of the scale, there was an article about someone at Carnegie Hall making over $500K with benefits, etc. While that's not typical, it is possible.

I've also heard stories about some of the more heavy tour bands (like Phish or the Grateful Dead) paying their LD a salary even when they weren't on tour, because they would get a lot of last minute gigs and wanted him to be able to cover without worrying whether he'd be available. Not sure if it's true, but it seems like a logical thing to do.


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2009)

len said:


> I've also heard stories about some of the more heavy tour bands (like Phish or the Grateful Dead) paying their LD a salary even when they weren't on tour, because they would get a lot of last minute gigs and wanted him to be able to cover without worrying whether he'd be available. Not sure if it's true, but it seems like a logical thing to do.



I know a few monitor guys that have that kind of setup. At anytime they could get a phone call and be on a plane heading wherever in a few hours. He would do some freelance stuff in the area when he was not working, but sometimes he had to back out of a local gig because he had to go work. It does happen. However, he did the shop thing for years before getting into this position.


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 10, 2009)

Uh... If you're in it for the $$$ look at corporate AV. I'm sure we've got some corporate people on here than can tell you more about that side...


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2009)

photoatdv said:


> Uh... If you're in it for the $$$ look at corporate AV. I'm sure we've got some corporate people on here than can tell you more about that side...



They can tell you the work has dried up. No one wants to have huge roll outs of products or have vegas trade shows anymore because it looks wasteful. Those guys are hurting right now more then just about anyone.


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 10, 2009)

That is very true... right now is NOT a good time to be in the corporate realm. However, by the time our OP has graduated college, hopefully the economy is back on track and the corporate world is throwing $$$$$ at production again.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 10, 2009)

Wait, I'm supposed to get paid for my work. This is ridiculous. I was sure that the scraps of food they tossed me after concessions sales were done was the most I'd ever get. 

On a serious note, this is what I tell my students: "Do what you enjoy and you'll love it every minute." Now don't get me wrong. Being able to pay the bills is nice. But truth is, I love working 16 hour days when I have to, and it doesn't feel like a chore. Don't get me wrong, I love my days off too so that I can spend time with my son, but again, it doesn't feel like work when I'm going into the theatre.

Just my couple of copper.


----------



## BubbaDaPanda (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the work, I could spend hours in the theater I'm at now and enjoy every minute of it. and iv seen those guys who work for money and they never seem to be as happy as the guys who do what they love.
I'm sure ill be able to stick with it i was just concerned about it.
i have a few friends who've always kinda wanted to start one of those event lighting businesses. At this point i cant see myself doing anything else honestly :neutral:
thanks for all the advice


----------



## Footer (Nov 11, 2009)

Then go do it. As long as you at least think you know what you are getting yourself into, just go do it it.


----------

